# Learning options for CCNA



## Niqd (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello all,
thank you for a great site. I am a network manager at the bottom of the ladder A+ and Network+. Mostly I do windows troubleshooting at our various sites. I am looking to get CCNA certified. What is your opinion of various CBT options (companies) and/or virtural classrooms. I am sure there are companies whose products are better.

Can you recomend either good companies or ones to stay away from?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

My friend passed the CNA just buy reading books and practicing on spare routers he had at work and school. There is a free book out there for CCNA studying written by a teacher down in Florida. I have it on my computer somewhere in PDF and DOC format. I just can't seem to find it on the Internet right now.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Definitely look for courses provided by the Cisco Networking Academy.


----------



## Niqd (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks all,
What is your opinion (other than the cost of up to $3000) of the Cisco Boot camps. 8-10 long days of intensive training on Intro to Cisco and Inter Connecting Cisco network devices. The “Boot Camp” is supposed to ready you for the CCNA test? Obviously I can't retain all that info quickly but if passing the exam was the goal I think it might "Get er Done? Or……. Is it just too much info?

What do you think?

Thanks Again
Nick


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to get a good used Cisco router and switch just to get yourself familiarized with the IOS. Then hit the classes. This will give you a head start so you don't get overwhelmed in any training.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The Cisco boot camps are fairly intensive and it's safe to say you will not be prepared for the exams afterwards - you'll need to do a fair bit of your own self-study to augment it. The good news is the CCNA books from Cisco are actually quite good and should help significantly.

Joe's spot on with a recommendation to play around with Cisco equipment if you can. You will be dabbling a bit with them anyways in the boot camps, but exposure is paramount.


----------



## marinakitty (Nov 24, 2010)

The Cisco boot camps are very expensive and after all you can get all that knowledge both offline and online,try books written by Todd Lammle or Wendel Odom,go to cisco learning centre website and get the most out of it you can,get cbt nugget video series,and in offline arenas there are tons of material present in millions of websites,i took 981 studying from both [url]https://learningnetwork.cisco.com[/URL] and [url]http://ccnaexam4u.blogspot.com[/URL]


----------

